# Uber called me during a trip.



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone else ever gotten a mystery call from Uber?

I got a phone call during a trip at 11:41 pm last night from an unrecognized caller ID, but with a local area code (Philadelphia). When I have a pax in the car I won't talk on the phone so I silenced the ringer to let it go to voice mail, but the caller did not leave a message. If I had recognized the number I might have called back after dropping off the pax, but since I didn't I thought because of the late hour it would be best to wait until morning. I continued driving because I was getting constant pings for surge and XL rides, and called it quits around 2:30 am.

When I called the number this morning it was answered by an uberbot telling me to enter the number associated with my account. I did that, and the bot told me the number was not recognized or blocked and to contact them using the phone associated with my account or via the contact button provided in the app. Since I was calling from my uber phone and got that message I tried plan B and opened the app, selected "help", "Support" and "contact us", but all I get is an archived record of the last time I contacted them, no number to call.

I checked my ratings and still have 100% 5* trips with no negative rider feedback (I won't let it go to my head since only about 1/3 of my pax have actually submitted a rating), so I figured I did my due diligence to try to figure out what Uber wanted and didn't pursue it any further.

Any thoughts on why the local Uber office would call me late at night?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

New scam from India they use a majic jack line and have a recording if you call them. Never give any information or enter your phone number or even call them back.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It wasn't Uber, it was a fake passenger calling you using the Lost Item feature to try to scam you. They want your username and password to change your payment account to theirs. They rob drivers of a week's pay


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Well crap. I'm usually pretty good at picking up on these types of scams, but I guess they got me with this one because I did call back and entered my phone number as requested. When I checked my account I saw that the call came about 2 minutes after a pax cancelled on me and had to pay the cancellation fee, so I thought maybe the pax contacted Uber trying to get the charge reversed. I should have given it a little more thought when I got the uberbot and realized that Uber only communicates through messaging so the likelihood of them calling me was 0%.

Live and learn. 

I wonder what nefarious plans they have now that I've been suckered into confirming my phone number. They didn't get an email address or password, but since they now know my number is legit I'll be on the lookout for any text messages supposedly from Uber asking me to "reconfirm" my credentials.

I appreciate the replies.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

They can't do anything with just your phone number - so don't worry about it. From what you described, it was not someone from the Uber office calling you - or a scam. It was just the pax that cancelled on you trying to reach you (they may have had the trip dropped by the system or cancelled accidentally or any of a number of stupid things drunk people do). A pax can reach you after a trip is cancelled or ended for at least a few minutes. Don't worry about it. If someone from the Uber office wants to reach you, they will.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> They can't do anything with just your phone number - so don't worry about it. From what you described, it was not someone from the Uber office calling you - or a scam. It was just the pax that cancelled on you trying to reach you (they may have had the trip dropped by the system or cancelled accidentally or any of a number of stupid things drunk people do). A pax can reach you after a trip is cancelled or ended for at least a few minutes. Don't worry about it. If someone from the Uber office wants to reach you, they will.


I just signed up. How do I change my username? My real name is being used.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I never take calls when I have a PAX on board NO MATTER WHAT. How does this happen to people?


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

just an fyi, it seems this scam is everywhere as we know, but here in houston, many drivers, including myself the number comes up as scam likely on your caller id, happened to me two weeks ago got a ping, accepted, phone rang a second later.. did not answer, i cancelled ride.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

brad4560 said:


> just an fyi, it seems this scam is everywhere as we know, but here in houston, many drivers, including myself the number comes up as scam likely on your caller id, happened to me two weeks ago got a ping, accepted, phone rang a second later.. did not answer, i cancelled ride.


I have had PAX call me after taking a ping to ask if it was okay to go to NYC. I would answer a call without a PAX in the car but I would never do the things described by some people like give them my ID codes no matter who they SAID they were.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

You did the right thing not answering while driving but if they don't leave a message don't call back. If it's real or important they will leave a message if not forget about it and don't call them back. As said above probably a scammer.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Phillip Hooks said:


> I just signed up. How do I change my username? My real name is being used.


Uber requires that your real name be used.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I get dozens of unsolicited calls on my cell phone each month with no message.

Why on earth would I call any of them back?



Phillip Hooks said:


> I just signed up. How do I change my username? My real name is being used.


Contact a moderator. They have to do it.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

First time they called me, I said if you were Uber why do you need more info from me? the guy hung up.

The second time they called me, I told them to F Off. It was great!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> Has anyone else ever gotten a mystery call from Uber?
> 
> I got a phone call during a trip at 11:41 pm last night from an unrecognized caller ID, but with a local area code (Philadelphia). When I have a pax in the car I won't talk on the phone so I silenced the ringer to let it go to voice mail, but the caller did not leave a message. If I had recognized the number I might have called back after dropping off the pax, but since I didn't I thought because of the late hour it would be best to wait until morning. I continued driving because I was getting constant pings for surge and XL rides, and called it quits around 2:30 am.
> 
> ...


Here's the scam. They book a ride, then they are now a pax you are going to pick up. En route they will call you from the Uber transaction line that is put in place so pax can call the driver if they need to. So therefore, it is actually an Uber number. They will tell you to cancel the ride you are going to pick up next. Then they will tell you that you that, This is *Jack from Uber Technologies and they just want to inform you that you are a valuable asset to the company. As a reward, you will receive a $200.00 bonus that will go out on your next pay period. They just need you to pull over, cancel the ride you were going to pick up, do not charge the rider, and then they will you to confirm your need email address that you use on the Uber app, and your Uber account password to confirm that you are indeed *SEPA.

OK this is NOT UBER! They will steal your money via instant pay. They called me twice. Both times they sounded 100% White bread, apple pie American. I CUSSED them out the second time and threatened to send my cousins from Brooklyn after them if they didn't lose my number. They don't call me anymore.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

driverx.nj said:


> I never take calls when I have a PAX on board NO MATTER WHAT. How does this happen to people?


Um, this from the OP.. "When I have a pax in the car I won't talk on the phone so I silenced the ringer to let it go to voice mail."


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Uber requires that your real name be used.


 No, I think Uber will allow a nickname to be used.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Um, this from the OP.. "When I have a pax in the car I won't talk on the phone so I silenced the ringer to let it go to voice mail."


Both times I got called, I had no pax in car. I accepted a pick up and then suddenly %#+&#%!!!!!!!! The phone rang from what I reconized was an Uber transaction number. I HATE IT when pax call me enroute, but because I was in inner city, and and traffic was a little busy, if the pax wanted to tell me some info about my pick up that would make it easier, I answered. And that's how they were able to talk to me.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

If I get a ping and then a call, it could be the PAX so I answer. IF they start talking anything else like oh this is UBER, I am not FALLING FOR IT...NOPE NOPE NOPE.


----------

